# Moab and Skinny Tires



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I just got back from a week and a half of biking, hiking, and adventuring around Southern Utah. One of the events that my wife, myself, and my friends partook in was to ride the Moab Skinny Tire Festival Century. At 102 miles long the ride was beyond belief in scenery and had plenty of climbing in the first 30 miles to keep me busy. They're proud of their 3000 feet in 7 miles of climbing. I didn't think it was too difficult myself, but it was hard to keep my eyes on the road with the nonstop scenery often found along nonstop cliff edges. Don't want to make a mistake on this ride!  In general the ride was excellent with great technical support (well, except for the SAG vehicle that took out the roadie in front of me. . .at least he was somewhat smiling as he sailed off into the desert scrub) and a fairly nice route. They failed miserably in the food department though. I've never been so close to total starvation bonk in my life. Note to Moab Skinny Tire Festival dudes: Fig newtons, bananas, and chocolate chip cookies don't sustain worth a hoot for 102 miles!

Anyway, here are the pics. Hope you all enjoy.

http://www.skinnytirefestival.com/

Started out early in Moab from the RV park we stayed in. They had little cabins with kitchenettes for 75.00 a night complete with a BBQ. What a deal for me, my wife, and our overloaded Xterra. We had thunderstorms forming up as we rode through town to the mass start but figured the plastic trash bags in our back pockets would suffice should it get too bad.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up the Top*

Continuing up we headed for the rest stop at 8,300 feet. The trees were turning into their full fall splendor and I marveled at the mix of red and yellow criss crossing the Lasalle (sp?) mountains around us. In the distance miles and miles of red rock canyons extended into the haze. The downhill was a thrill ride and a half so I didn't get too many photos as I was pretty much epoxy gripped to the hoods.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Into the Colorado*

We descended rapidly into the Colorado River basin far below. Little did we know that a drunk driver was coming up the canyon and had hit two riders in front of us. This is where we had some dumb luck. I hit a gap in a cattle guard that sent me and my bike up into the air and down with a crash that twisted my bars almost completely around and my seat down about an inch. I managed to somehow stay on the bike but we all pulled over to straighten everything out and check the bike over. During out standing out in the sand the car evidently passed us without our ever really knowing what was going on. Someone looking over us I guess. Anyway, we made it safely to the river and started heading up the highway.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*After the Dust and the Storms*

After reaching the rest stop at the top of the river canyon we stopped for quite a long time to try and pack as many fly covered fig newtons down our throats as possible. The dust was kicking up big time and I began to realize the wind had shifted into our faces for the descent. Lucky us , ugh. On top of the wind we had about 35 miles of new chip seal to deal with. I could hear my tail starting its rebellion at the thought. Oh well, I've done worse and after eating all I could stand we started back down into Moab.

My final thoughts on this organized ride are that the scenery is some of the best I've had in some time. It's hard to beat a complete mix of high mountain Colorado like stuff all the way to sand stone formations and hot desert. At the top I was cold and shivering and at the bottom I was sweating and guzzling water. The route was awesome but the food was severely lacking. I pretty much only do organized rides for the food anymore and this one disappointed. I would have gladly given up my tee shirt for a slightly better mix of goodies, but overall if you are ever in Moab in September I would say this ride is a can't miss.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I hate you. lol

That's awesome.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

brentster said:


> I hate you. lol
> 
> That's awesome.


Really!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Wow - those pictures bring back some memories. My wife and I honeymooned in Moab-Silverton back when (well, technically, b/c of flights -- before -- we got married). We rode up into the Manti-Lasalles and rode on many of the same roads you did on the way back down. We also spent a week riding the White Rim trail and mtbing around Moab before heading up to Silverton for some premium nesting in a fine B&B.

Good memories indeed!

Thanks


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

great shots. so how far down the hill could you hear those taiko drummers, and what were you thinking when you first heard them?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We could hear the drums at least 5 miles down the road. It sounded like thunder at first rumbling far in the distance. As we got closer we were wondering if the local Ute Indians were going to attack . It was pretty cool. We could hear them for miles up the climb also.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Canyonlands is awesome. We didn't do any MTBing on the White Rim but we took out 4X4 down for part of it. We rode most of Canyonlands on the roadies and I'll be posting a report later in the week on that.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Sweet. I was thinking about doing that ride this year. makes me wish I had.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Awesome. We've started a Thanksgiving family tradition and head to Moab with friends and neighbors. I cash in all my Holiday Inn points and pretty much stay for free. This year I want to ride up to Dead Horse Point (about 70 miles RT). 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

That was a great report! I miss fall in the west.

Flyn G


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Some of those backdrops look fake!*

Awesome pics. I've got to get out there sometime soon.

soup


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

PDex said:


> Awesome. We've started a Thanksgiving family tradition and head to Moab with friends and neighbors. I cash in all my Holiday Inn points and pretty much stay for free. This year I want to ride up to Dead Horse Point (about 70 miles RT).
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Dead Horse Point is pretty sweet. That was one of our stops on our cross country trip a few years ago. The story about the name is awesome and the views are incredible.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I didn't know that skinny tires were allowed in Moab.  I noticed last week that you were not posting and I assumed that you were off playing Secret Agent Man and fighting evildoers. Instead, you were out on the bike having fun.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

You know I love the reports you post from your Reno / Tahoe home base. But there is just no place in this country like Moab.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Gorgeous pix. Hope the 2 riders hit by the DUI weren't seriously injured. 

So most of the time you don't have to dismount on the cattle crossings? 

I think 1 of the most humorous 'crossings' I've ever done was where there was a bridge out (unmarked on the cue sheet in a part of the country I wasn't familiar with). At first the construction guy just shrugged his shoulders at me, "Sorry". But after I pleaded w/ him in his language, he carried my bike while I nervously walked on the steel girders after taking off my road shoes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Ridgetop said:


> Canyonlands is awesome. We didn't do any MTBing on the White Rim but we took out 4X4 down for part of it. We rode most of Canyonlands on the roadies and I'll be posting a report later in the week on that.


I drive down through the Canyonlands twice a year ( and then twice back again!). Never fails to amaze me, I always think about riding some of it , but the last time I went through it was 44*C.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We didn't have to dismount at the cattle guards but I wish I had. One of the cross pieces had rusted through so when my tire went over it dropped down. I thought I had busted my frame it was so loud. Turned out the sound was my seatpost crashing down. Scarey.

I'm not sure about the riders who were hit. People were being told to stay put so by the time I made it down everything had been cleaned up I guess.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I was glad to not be playing Agent man. And after a week and a half of being away in Utah I still don't want to . If I could be rich and live somewhere Moab would be on my list.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fine pictures. I love that part of the world.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Great Photos!!

Love riding all kinds of bikes in Moab, or most anywhere in Utah for that matter. Yeah, gotta watch those cattle guards. We ride over'em all the time here in NM. Sorry you hit a bad one. And your food experience is why I never plan on relying on the organizers when I do an event. If they have good food, hey bonus!

If you want a great Utah tour sometime, checkout Planet Ultra's Tour of Southern Utah. Small tour (25 riders and crew) good road food and amazing scenery.

BTW, it's the LaSal Mtns. Named for the salt. We rode over them on mtn bikes several years ago riding from Telluride CO to Moab.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll have to check out that Tour. We actually had discussed doing such a thing this year but time got away from us. I would love to do something that covers a lot of the southern Utah area.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

It's an awesome tour. Plenty of chances to extend mileage each day if you want. I rode it in Sept of 05 and would do it again in a heartbeat. It's a llittle pricey because you are staying in motels, but I've done the sleeping on the ground thing and enjoy a bit more comfort these days. Brian and Deb (especially Deb!!) are terrific organizers. I can highly recommend them.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

beautiful pics, thanks for taking the time to load them!


----------



## Tucsonrider (Jul 31, 2003)

*My third Moab Century Tour*

Me and the boys made our third trip to the Century Tour this year. For the first time, we had nice weather. Its a great ride that I can recommend heartily.
This year we road in to Arches National Park on Friday. It was absolutely magnificent.

Give yourself a treat, ride the roads of Moab sometime.

Steve


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Moab on a road bike . . . Sacreligious!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I felt dirty as I road along. I wanted to bring my MTB but with all the camping gear and junk I couldn't figure out anyway to get it on the Xterra. It was a sad moment.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Ridgetop said:


> I felt dirty as I road along. I wanted to bring my MTB but with all the camping gear and junk I couldn't figure out anyway to get it on the Xterra. It was a sad moment.



You probably felt dirty riding with that gorgeous wife of your's. I know I would have. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

sweet.


----------

